# How to rig a rapala twitch bait



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I just bought a rapala twitch bait but Ive never used one before so I dont know how to rig it

http://www.rapala.14e1.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=twitchin_rap&freshorsalt=Both


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Try the following link and use the Rapala knot! 

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

I hope this helps! This knot is one thatI use for jigs too!

George

FLW Redfish tour


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks bro


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

id use an 8lb outfit, bloodknot on a 12" flourocarbon leader, loopknot on the Rapala


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

First thing I'd do is loose that split ring before I tied it on.

Especially using lighter line.

Nice action bait, thanks fo the link!


----------

